# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Litarex en teunisbloemolie

## mariel

Hoi allemaal!

Ik ben van plan af te bouwen met litarex, maar ik word dan toch weer wat labiel soms. Mijn psych heeft me aangeraden teunisbloemoliecapsules te gaan slikken, omdat dat een opwekkend effect zou hebben.
Ik las net, tijdens het googelen dat het juist een averechts effect kan hebben!Het wordt echt afgeraden teunisbloemolie te slikken bij mensen met MDS...
Wie weet wat?!?

Groetjes, Mariel

p.s. ik gebruik al jaren visoliecapsules naast mijn medicatie(lithium), dat gaat prima, ik bel morgen een homeophaat :Smile: )!

----------


## Wendy

Hallo,

Ik heb er geen ervaring mee. Helaas kan ik je dus geen tips geven. Maar ik vroeg me af hoe het nu met je gaat. Heeft de homephaat je kunnen helpen?

----------


## biblo

wees alsjeblieft heel voorzichtig.
en probeer goed met je arts te overleggen sommige mensen 
kunnen niet zonder dit medicijn.
waaronder ook ik.
weeg heel goed de voor en tegens af.
in iedergeval heel veel succes!

----------

